# TTOC HERTS/ESSEX REGULAR MONTHLY MEET THURS 28TH JUNE



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

OK Guys and girls it's time for our regular monthly meet at MIZU Brentwood on Thurs 28th June at the usual time of 7.30pm.
Could someone please bring a decent camera this time as mine seems to have a case of severe gremlins and wont upload pictures at present,new one on the birthday list possibly  !
Could you all have a think about a cruise down to either Southend,Clacton or Frinton on Sunday 15th July and we can take a vote on what appeals most and put that date in the diary,lets hope it's warmer and drier by then!

All the best Lamps


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi there Lamps,

I am coming this time as Im on an office day and will be free.

Getting the polish tin out and going to wash the TT before, if it dries up.

Looking forward to it. See you soon.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll be there of course 

And Sunday 15th I'm off work so I'll be up for a cruise then 8)


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

i'm in!


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Good man Vince, always good to see you and catch up on the news of your expanding collection of eateries :lol:

See you there mate, Lamps


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello to all, I will be on as normal. And the meet on the 15th.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Good man Mark, see you on the night.

Cheers Lamps


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Hey Lamps

I'll be there on the 28th June but can't confirm the 15th as I might be flying off to the middle east that day


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

Count me in for the 28th .. will know by then if i can make the cruise ..


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Good man Ken, see you on the 28th then.

Cheers mate' Lamps


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok Neil 7545 no problem,look forward to seeing on the 28th anyway.

cheers for now mate, Lamps


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep yep yep. Im there already.

Cruise sounds good especially as I will going on holiday the week after with a bit of luck.


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the pm Lamps... Unfortunately, I'm working..... Again! Typical!

Have a good one


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

wazman999 said:


> Thanks for the pm Lamps... Unfortunately, I'm working..... Again! Typical!
> 
> Have a good one


Not Again! Be good to see you mate.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

We'll forget what you look like soon Wazman! Thats a shame though mate,hopefully we will see you soon,any chance of making the sunday cruise? Nice coastal run,all that sea air! :lol:

Cheers Mate Lamps


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'll be coming along to this one


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Well done Dotti,it will be good to see you again and have a chat 

Cheers Lamps


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

lamps said:


> Well done Dotti,it will be good to see you again and have a chat
> 
> Cheers Lamps


Likewise Mr Lamps, it's long over due [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## JDM225TT (May 9, 2012)

On it like a car bonnet


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

Think I might show my face  what's the post code


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

sumpscraper said:


> Think I might show my face  what's the post code


Hi it's CM 14 5 NA, it's the old little chef from years ago, on brook street.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Got to wash the car at some point beforehand


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

vwcheung said:


> sumpscraper said:
> 
> 
> > Think I might show my face  what's the post code


Hi it's CM 14 5 NA, it's the old little chef from years ago, on brook street.[/quote

Ok dokie  weather is going be hot


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Lets hope it's bloody dry,a boating regatta might be a better bet these days  ! Anyway looking forward to seeing the regular attendee's and any new folk that want to come and meet us,we will give you a warm welcome  .

see you all Thursday night,

Cheers Lamps


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

weather looking good  need clean the car


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi paul I won't be making it to night, sorry and hope to see you all on are drive marl


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm really sorry, I'm not going to make tonight, just had some terrible news at work and im just not up to coming out, hate to let you down but I'm in no fit state to drive after my day. I'm ever so sorry  but I hope you all have a good night x


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Well I am still up for it, though I may have to go for a low fat option now I am frequenting the gym.

Glass of water and a stick of celery.

Hopefully I will get time to wash the car because it looks pretty grimey.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok Mark and Chantelle sorry you cant make it, hope to see you both on the meet. Let me know about Sunday the 15th for the Cruise to the Sun, or Clacton-on -Sea as it is widely known!

Cheers Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

lamps said:


> Ok Mark and Chantelle sorry you cant make it, hope to see you both on the meet. Let me know about Sunday the 15th for the Cruise to the Sun, or Clacton-on -Sea as it is widely known!
> 
> Cheers Lamps


I'll definatly be up for the cruise... gutted I'm missing out tonight but after the day I've had, I wouldn't be much company. Enjoy your night.


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

TTchan said:


> lamps said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Mark and Chantelle sorry you cant make it, hope to see you both on the meet. Let me know about Sunday the 15th for the Cruise to the Sun, or Clacton-on -Sea as it is widely known!
> ...


Come out and play Chantelle, we'll all make you smile and you can always have a good old bitch about it and get it off your chest, sitting at home stewing with a botlle aint gonna help trust me - I'm a vicar!! [smiley=weneedyou.gif]

If not we'll see you on the 15th. Don't let the bastards get you down. Remenber TTOC are like a big family.


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

Just wanna say big thank you to everyone making me feel welcome


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Hey guys great night with great company. Looking forward to the next meet.

What will we talk about next time I wonder!! :roll:

Here's a few snaps of the meet.
























R/H Side of table from front to rear:
Mark, Lauren, Vincent, Steven & Elias
L/H Side of table from front to rear:
Dave, Deb, Paul & Ken









Steven, Elias, Ken & Paul


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

neil7545 said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > lamps said:
> ...


Thanks  , I ended up asleep by about 19:30 lol

Photos look good, glad you all had fun ! I'm looking forward to the 15th


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Paul for organising one more lovely meet in what was a great day for driving. Nice to see new faces in the club, as well as older ones.....

See you all in Gaydon next Sunday.

Elias


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTchan said:


> If not we'll see you on the 15th. Don't let the bastards get you down. Remenber TTOC are like a big family.


Thanks  , I ended up asleep by about 19:30 lol

Photos look good, glad you all had fun ! I'm looking forward to the 15th [/quote]
You not coming to Gaydon on the 8th ? We could swap horror stories.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Good to see everyone and a specially BIG WELCOME to the new guys,great to see you and meet you,you are not the new guys anymore but part of the 'Posse' and of course great to see all the regular guys and gals who make the evening so enjoyable :lol: 
Thanks to Vince for sectioning off his car park especially for us and his hospitality at his restaurant, RESPECT ! 

Cheers to all, Lamps


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the evening all ... I even managed to stay to the end this time 
I'm still working out how, i ended up as the car park attendant 8)

Nice pics Neil ... will try and get mine up (although not as nice a camera as yours) :mrgreen:


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

No Probs Lamps Im Happy we had a decent turn out!


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like you had a good night sorry I couldn`t make it I was working in London and not back till late

Gareth


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Good night out with good photos, apart from the one of me who seems to be the only one not looking at the camera.

Can someone photoshop me a big smile please and eyes that look at the camera. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I completely forgot about this meet [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Dotti said:


> I completely forgot about this meet [smiley=rifle.gif]


Do we need to change you're name Dotti?? [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------

